

Visual History of Supreme Court - prbuckley
http://timeplots.com/scotus/

======
loupgarou21
I'm not quite sure I understand the chart. It appears to be charting whether
justices were appointed by a Republican or Democratic president, but the
Republican party wasn't founded until 1854.

